# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wybenga (Hoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wybenga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Velius Hoed, Huisartsenpraktijk Wybenga, Hoorn

Adres: Jeudje 2, Hoorn

Website: www.wybenga.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wybenga*

----------

